# Purring - what does it mean?



## Harleythehog

Hi. I have read that purring in hegehogs = contentment. However, last night I was watching Harley in her cage while she was running on her wheel. The lights were off because every time I turn the lights on she would go to her food bowl, eat a few nibbles and go into her igloo (I find that routine odd, but that's a different story). Anyway, I kept the lights off so I could watch her run on her wheel. Every time I shifted/moved and she sensed me there, she would stop running and make a loud purr and put her head down. I would stay very still and then she would start running again. I tend to think now that purring is not a sign of contentment. I have heard low ticking and twitches from her when she is sleeping on my lap and used to think it was purring, but the sound she made last night was a definite purring sound (exactly like a cat) and loud. What do you make of it?


----------



## zamxonk

Did her quills come up when she put her head down? If so, whatever that noise is was not a contented purr for sure. If you can, would you capture a video? I've begun a thread on http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/18-fun-stuff/21719-many-sounds-hedgehogs.html and I'd love to hear the noise! I've been meaning to add a few new videos to it myself, but Ambrose spends all his time anointing from the camera strap whenever I bring it out.


----------



## Draenog

And she wasn't just huffing? Sounds like she was 'growling', purring is a different sound. Purring sounds soft, like a vibrating cat's purr, while growling is louder and angrier with the quills up and the visor quills down. It does sound a bit similar though. At least that's how my hedgies did/do it!


----------



## Harleythehog

Draenog said:


> And she wasn't just huffing? Sounds like she was 'growling', purring is a different sound. Purring sounds soft, like a vibrating cat's purr, while growling is louder and angrier with the quills up and the visor quills down. It does sound a bit similar though. At least that's how my hedgies did/do it!


Hmmm. I suppose it could be a growl... They do sound similar. She did spike up the quills on her head. She was on her wheel when I was sitting still watching her. I then suddenly moved a bit and she quickly stopped running and started making this vibrating noise. I would love to capture it on video but not sure if she will do it again. How aggressive is a growl than.... Should I back off when she growls?


----------



## abbys

I wouldn't back off when she growls just because she's still getting used to you and continuing to hold/interact with her when she's huffy will teach her that you're not dangerous and there's no reason to be huffy.


----------



## Stellara

My Stella would growl oftentimes at the end of her life and I can definitely see where someone would say it sounded like a loud purr. I do think your hedgie was definitely getting defensive and it was that growl they will do for lack of a better word to describe it. It doesn't sound much like a growl to me but usually happens mixed in with some huffs (although my Stella would sometimes just growl as well). 
My first hedgehog never, ever made that noise to my knowledge during her whole life with me.
Either way, I definitely agree with Abbys, if you back of she will continue to do that but if you show her that it isn't going to "scare" you away and you aren't trying to eat her afterall, she may do it less often and become less huffy in the end.


----------



## ZeeMartin

I think the sound that comes with face-to-the-ground quills-up sounds like a rattle snake rattling... 
just not quite so serious. My hedgies have never offered agression after doing this, but it definitely is them telling me to back off. sometimes it even works 
mostly I just pick them up if I need to, although a kitchen towel helps because they've got their points out. if they're really not wanting to be messed with after they go face-down-points-up hissy, they'll ball up.

Basically, that face-down-points-up hissing/rattling is a defensive posture. Until your hedgie knows you don't eat piglets, catching you watching might make her worry you're in the mood for a snack, so up go the quills, and the soft parts get protected.


----------



## darthvader

Whenever i turn on the light or open the door of Juliet cage and she is running around at night she does the same thing, i just figured it was because she wanted to be left alone at night, that's the only time she does it though.


----------



## AngelaH

My Thistle is just like Harley! Even the routine of a few nibbles before dodging into the igloo. 
I also think the noise she makes when interrupted during wheel time sounds like purring, just not a happy purr, its like an annoyed purr, with head down and visor over eyes.


----------



## Leane1397

I was watching my little sister’s Quinzel and she started making the purring noises in between huffs on her wheel. She was doing it in between nibbles too. I haven’t spent much time with her recently but even in the first few weeks we had her she didn’t make that noise. I just want to make sure she’s ok. She’s warm enough and she has everything she needs. Does she just not remember me? This is our very first hedgy and I want to make sure I’m doing it right!


----------

